# Pressemeldung: GFP Angelbedarf/Team Browning Niederlande



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2006)

GFP Angelbedarf/Team Browning Niederlande veranstalten in den Niederlanden ein Wettangeln.

Anmeldung/Nähere Infos:

www.gfpangelbedarf.de

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren


----------

